# 1987 NISSAN 200SX



## 200sxRR (Oct 4, 2004)

is this car kool? do you consider it a sports car? do you look down on it uppon other cars? would you consider it fast?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

1)yes 2) it can be 3) no 4)it has potential

Other people <3 the s12 as well.. http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=69143


----------



## 200sxRR (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah and who makes performance parts for this old of a car?
or would i have to drop in a twin turbo 300zx or a 502?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

CA18DET, FJ20(D)ET, VG30ET, SR20DET, RB20/25DET should all fit in without too much trouble
An s12 with an RB25 would be king


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

damn..imma have to post pics of my dads old CA18ET S12..very pimp, very custom engine peices..i think it made like 220HPWHP back in 94..but alas its gone the way of the used car lot years back...


----------



## Mortbry (Jun 2, 2015)

How much would someone sell a 1987 200sx VG30E for?


----------

